# Nordkap



## walkonthewildside (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi all,
Just found in a skip a wooden model of a fishing vessel named " Nordkap". Has anyone any info on this vessel?


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Is this her ? === http://www.cornwallmodelboats.co.uk/acatalog/billing_boats_nordkap.html


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

On the other hand, if you found it in a skip in Waterford and it has the fishing number D119 on it it may be a model of Brian Crummy's old Norwegian 1959 built Nordkap. She was 63 foot long and came under the Irish register in the mid '60's. He would have fished her out of Dunmore East for a while. She ended her days in Killybegs. If it is I could have a photo of her somewhere.


----------



## walkonthewildside (Nov 9, 2011)

Definaltly not the vessel I have the model of . Will post a pic


----------



## bill dial (Nov 26, 2010)

Galtra your right on your second quote about the nordcap i deliverd a side trawler (ORGANO) GY registerd to killybegs in early eighties whilst being there i noticed a fleet of decommisioned vessels tied to the pier amongst them was the nordkap awaiting there fate an artificial reef not far from killybegs she did have a norweigan look about her


----------



## ChrisRead (Oct 2, 2009)

I have just built a Billings model of the Nordkap 476, English built but does anyone know her port of registry, or even country of registration? any help would be appreciated,
Chris Read


----------

